# Immobil activated warning



## donagen (Aug 3, 2008)

I needed some helo on my 2005 Phaeton. Shut off car and went back out and went to start only to find this fault warning. There is also a picture of a key displayed in the cluster warning area as well. I have tried all 3 keys and valet key but it wont start. I have a Vag-com but not sure how to fix this. Reluctant to spend the $500 to have it towed to a dealer and have them work on it since I have 80k miles. Anyone know how to program this or turn it off?


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Immobil activated warning (donagen)*

Have you reviewed this post http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2332997 to see if there are any possible solutions?
Can you run a controller polling scan with the VAG-COM tool?


----------



## donagen (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Immobil activated warning (Jim_CT)*

unfortunately it doesn't address that. Thanks though.


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Immobil activated warning (donagen)*

I think it is controller number 5. Here is what my VAG-COM says for controller 5:
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 137 A HW: 5WK 470 19
Component: Kessy 6700
Revision: 67005614 Serial number: VWZ3Z0D7224066
Coding: 0137452
Shop #: WSC 08091 444 72965
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX
Component: ELV XXXX


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Immobil activated warning (donagen)*

Dan:
The message you are seeing is telling you that the anti-theft system of the car has activated. This system is referred to as an immobilizer system.
The immobilizer system is very robust and not at all prone to failure - if there were any kind of inherent failures present within the system, there would be dead Volkswagens stranded all over the place. So, when you pursue your investigations, work on the assumption that there is nothing wrong with the car, perhaps there is something wrong with what you have done.
Here's a quick check-list:
1) Are you using the correct key? This might sound dumb, but if you have more than one VW in the family fleet, check it out.
2) Can you lock or unlock the car using the radio remote control (the buttons on the key fob)? If so, then that suggests that the immobilizer is working just fine, perhaps your problems might be specific to the ignition switch.
3) Leave the car alone for a few hours and see if it resets. If a number of unsuccessful attempts are made to start the car, each resulting in an immobilizer warning, the car starts to set timers to delay authorized entry.
4) Try unlocking the vehicle doors with the button on the key fob, then try starting the vehicle with the key blade in the ignition. If you have other keys on the same ring, remove them and just use the VW key by itself.
Hopefully one of these suggestions will work.
Michael


----------



## donagen (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Immobil activated warning (PanEuropean)*

I have checked all 4 keys that I have with time intervals between.
I can lock and unlock the doors with some of the fobs.
Still no success. I believe that it may need to be reprogrammed by the dealer or as you suggested a faulty ig switch. I had hoped that I could reprogram with a vag> A mjor hassle even getting it towed because of the shifter lockout.
Thanks for trying.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Immobil activated warning (donagen)*

I used to get that signal on my car (not a Phaeton) when the car battery was low.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Immobil activated warning (donagen)*

Wow, sounds like no fun at all.
Be sure that you send all of the keys that you have in with the car when it goes for service. If any of the parts related to the immobilizer system need to be replaced, all of the keys will need to be re-adapted (re-programmed) to work with the car. Keys that are not present will be disqualified.
This is a built-in security precaution, it prevents anyone from making a duplicate key for a VW product without the owner's knowledge.
You might find the information in this post useful: How to (and how NOT to) tow a Phaeton. Be sure that the car is unlocked (via the buttons on the key fob) or it will create a heck of a racket when the towing-sensor (pitch sensor) detects that the car is being lifted up. When you unlock the car with the button on the key fob, physically open a door within 30 seconds of unlocking the car, otherwise, the alarm will re-arm. You can close the door as soon as you have opened it, it does not need to stay open.
Personally, I would first investigate the cost of having a VW technician drive out to your home (bringing with him a VW diagnostic scan tool). It might be the same price or less than towing the car, and certainly less risk overall. You probably have a 50/50 chance that the technician might be able to solve the problem at your location.
Michael


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Immobil activated warning (PanEuropean)*

Dan,
I just went through pretty much what you are experiencing (different fault message) with my '04. Besides your car not starting is your car stuck in Park? Can you move your shifter into the neutral position? Michael's word "robust" is a kind way of saying that if a Phaeton has been immobilized it's staying where it is. If you need to have roadside assistance deliver your Phaeton to your dealer and your car is stuck in park make sure you tell the folks at roadside assistance that a Phaeton stuck in park needs FOUR wheel dollies as park locks all four wheels. It took four different companies before VW roadside could find a contractor that owned four wheel dollies.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Immobil activated warning (donagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *donagen* »_I can lock and unlock the doors with some of the fobs.


_Quote, originally posted by *Highline* »_I used to get that signal on my car (not a Phaeton) when the car battery was low. 

Hmmm... there might just be a causal connection there. Perhaps try charging up the left battery, see if that does the job. There's more information about how to do that at this post: NAPA Battery Maintainer for a Phaeton.
I don't think it is an immobilizer problem. When I said earlier that the immobilizer was robust, what I meant was that the failure rate of immobilizers is about 1 in 10 to the 7th power - that system just HAS to be bulletproof, otherwise, VW would never be able to sell a car. I suspect that some other component is causing the problem - what, we don't know. But certainly charging the (left) battery up is a minimally invasive way to begin troubleshooting.
Michael


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Immobil activated warning (PanEuropean)*

On many cars the alarm system is reset when battery power is cut off and then reconnected. Obviously this is done to prevent a thief from turning off the alarm system by doing just that.
Does the Phaeton go one step further by setting the immobilizer when it detects an interruption to battery power?
In any case, charging the battery would be my first step. Then testing it, and if necessary replacing it, would by my second.
Steven


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Immobil activated warning (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_Does the Phaeton go one step further by setting the immobilizer when it detects an interruption to battery power?

No, you can remove all power from the car (disconnect both batteries), and you will have no problem starting the car when the batteries are re-connected.
My guess, in this particular circumstance, is that Dan has either a faulty ignition switch (perhaps caused by stress and wear as a result of too many keys on a ring that the car ignition key is attached to), or, he has a very low charge on his battery.
Keep in mind that in the case of Phaetons with keyless start, the key stays in your pocket - in other words, if the car detects the presence of the key for the purpose of unlocking the door (by touch), and it subsequently detects the presence of the key when the start button is pressed, the car starts. Dan's car is detecting the presence of a key (sometimes) when he tries to unlock the car by pressing the push-button on the key fob. To me, this rules out the immobilizer as the cause of the problem. The car is recognizing the key, but for some reason, the ignition switch is not recognizing the transponder embedded in the key blade.
Lastly, it needs to be noted (just for the record) that Phaeton ignition switches have no 'key bits' in them to recognize the pattern cut into the teeth of the key blade. In other words, you could stick a Popsicle stick into the ignition switch and turn it, and the switch would turn. Likewise, you can put ANY Volkswagen key into a Phaeton ignition switch and it will turn. All Phaetons use an identical ignition switch. There is a small transponder in the base of the key blade that is polled by the ignition switch for identification. This is an electronic process, not a mechanical process. This is why I suggested (way back, at first reply) that Dan make sure he is not accidentally trying to start the car with a key from another VW.
Michael


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Immobil activated warning (PanEuropean)*

A combination of low car battery with low key battery can also be a factor.


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Immobil activated warning (Highline)*

Thank you CPO and Real Driver Platinum warranties! My no start "immobilized" Phaeton just had a lot of warranty work performed. From my tech: complaint - 37944 - "No start, no communication".
"Removed access start module and 519 module. Checked all wires between them, all OK. I had no power with foot on brake. I was able to see immobilizer and found steering lock shorted to ground. I removed the steering column, console and the complete dash. I removed the wiring harness. I opened the harness up and traced the wiring finding a broken wire for the steering lock. After repairing the wire I reassembled the vehicle, restored battery power and was able to see all ECU's. I then found that the brake lamps were staying on. I replaced the brake light switch, cleared all faults and road tested the car. All OK".
If anyone gets the message "Steering Fault - Workshop!" this might be the problem. I doubt this failure is typical but I bet it would be an expensive repair out of warranty. My love for my Phaeton hasn't dampened one bit







.


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

Dear moderators,
For future reference, it might be good to cross-reference Ron's results in this thread with the earlier thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...06153.
Jim


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Immobil activated warning (Jim_CT)*

Jim,
After reading Michael's original post (his response to the steering fault you supplied the link to) I was sure he had hit the nail on the head and a quick and easy fix would be done on my car. Luck wasn't with me. I would find the information I supplied useful only after I had my VW tech explore Michael's suggestion first. Do-it-yourselfers beware. If any splice or wire repair is found while a warranty repair is being done that you did you stand a good chance of loosing coverage for that repair. It's a good idea to keep tools and sharp objects away from your Phaeton and in the hands of the authorized VW technicians to safeguard your CPO or extended warranties while they are in effect. I'm going to guess that program tweaks and calibrations do not void our warranties.
Ron


----------



## TheAmazingDave (May 23, 2008)

Just thought I'd poke in with a similar problem. My Passat has the Immobilizer III system. Every once in a while, my immobilizer will activate and I can't drive my car. I only have one key.
I have found that the transponder in the key is going bad, possibly/probably from being dropped a lot. 
I noticed that the Immo. light comes on when the ignition is switched on, while it is scanning the key. If I try to start while it is scanning, probably 2 times out of 10 my Immobilizer activates.
I try to wait for the light to extinguish before I try to start. It either goes off if accepted or starts flashing when rejected and displays Immobilizer Activated on the screen. But when I wait for the light, it works 99% of the time.
So to sum it up, if you ever get this randomly, try turning the ignition on and waiting about 5 seconds before starting the car.


----------

